# "Selling them a bunch of @#$% called "gospel"".



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 4, 2007)

What do you think of John Piper's perspective in this clip, concerning the prosperity "gospel"? Is this biblical? Is it ok to use the word cr*p in the pulpit? I found it somewhat moving and convicting myself, my . Though some on this board may think that Piper does not understand the gospel(not a jab, just an observation).

[video=youtube;V9DhDpF8GzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9DhDpF8GzE[/video]

[video=youtube;V9DhDpF8GzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9DhDpF8GzE[/video]


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2007)

It seems that Pastor Piper was preaching at a conference or special event. He mentioned "Birmingham" in the clip. Is that Birmingham, Alabama? I have no problem with what he said. In context of condemning the prosperity gospel, it was right on.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 4, 2007)

Paul G. Woods said:


> What do you think of John Piper's perspective in this clip, concerning the prosperity "gospel"? Is this biblical? Is it ok to use the word cr*p in the pulpit? I found it somewhat moving and convicting myself, my . Though some on this board may think that Piper does not understand the gospel(not a jab, just an observation).
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9DhDpF8GzE



I am not a pastor, have not been to seminary, and would probably fail homiletics...that being said, when the Gospel is at stake I'm for guns blazin'...Paul did not hold back when he wished the infiltrators of the Galatian church would just go the whole way and cut their male genitalia off...

The prosperity Gospel is one of the most devilish forms of pseudo-salvation...it wreaks havoc especially amongst the poor who see it as a way out of poverty...it is bait and switch using the blood of Christ...I second strong language when it comes to things like this...to hell with it!


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 4, 2007)

I find that many people today, especially younger ones, don't seem to think cr*p is a curse word.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 4, 2007)

Power to John Piper.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 4, 2007)

Slippery said:


> Power to John Piper.



AMEN!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 4, 2007)

When Paul uses the word "rubbish" to refer to his former righteousness, I think that was a more harsh word. When he stated that he wished that the Judiazers would emasculate themselves there was no mincing of words.

I see the effects of this excrement all over this island. If it wasn't for this perversion and it's Pentecostal twin, this island I'm on would have hardly any "Christian" Churches on it. Those churches are huge while the Churches that actually teach the Word of God are paltry.

Piper is absolutely spot on. When one talks about the massive growth of "Christianity" in Africa and South America it's this stuff.

Almost all rest is neo-Pentecostal "Calvary Chapelism".


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm all for calling a spade a spade.

Tell it like it is. The "prosperity gospel" is pure 100% [email protected] so call it what it is.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 4, 2007)

Piper should have gone KJV and called it "dung".


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> It seems that Pastor Piper was preaching at a conference or special event. He mentioned "Birmingham" in the clip. Is that Birmingham, Alabama? I have no problem with what he said. In context of condemning the prosperity gospel, it was right on.



 Right on!

And Dr. Piper has a good understanding of the gospel.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 4, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Piper should have gone KJV and called it "dung".



It would have been a higher class way of saying the same thing I suppose.

He would have still been saying it like it is.

Although the old language wouldn't have been quite as blunt force as what he said.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 4, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Piper should have gone KJV and called it "dung".



I once asked a pious lady who taught school what the difference between poop, cr*p, dung, defication, and Sh*t was. I asked her what made one a cuss word and the other more socially acceptable. They all mean the same thing! She was dumb founded. She couldn't reach a conclusion. I then asked her could it be the way the word was used. The attitude behind the word could be very revealing. Then we both came to the conclusion it was society that had placed these levels of stigma on the vocabulary. It isn't like someone is using God's name in vain. That is a much more vicious crime but Society does it on a regular basis and it is accepted as normal and ethically ok. 

Sad commentary on our Social Setting isn't it? I would rather my kids say the cr*p word than go around saying, "Oh God." like all there friends do.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> I once asked a pious lady who taught school what the difference between poop, cr*p, dung, defication, and Sh*t was. I asked her what made one a cuss word and the other more socially acceptable. They all mean the same thing! She was dumb founded. She couldn't reach a conclusion. I then asked her could it be the way the word was used. The attitude behind the word could be very revealing. Then we both came to the conclusion it was society that had placed these levels of stigma on the vocabulary. It isn't like someone is using God's name in vain. That is a much more vicious crime but Society does it on a regular basis and it is accepted as normal and ethically ok.
> 
> Sad commentary on our Social Setting isn't it? I would rather my kids say the cr*p word than go around saying, "Oh God." like all there friends do.



Indeed! Jesus Christ is often on the tonuges of people, but not in praise.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 4, 2007)

My first mentor was a Baptist pastor. One Lord's day sermon he got all worked up about people in the church not committing to going to Bible study. He said it was a "bunch of cr*p", how could they could they be Christian and not care to learn God's word. No one censored him nor complained, it seemed like a holy fear came over the congregation, many were convicted.

As an impressional young man, I took this as the gospel, and took no thought to calling cr*ap for what it is, cr*p. in my opinion, Fully justified to call a spade a spade to the glory of God. I will stop there.

Piper is a champion in my book. Oh, that more preachers were of his caliber, myself included.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 4, 2007)

Praise the Lord for men like John Piper.


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 4, 2007)

God bless Pastor Piper.

He's right as right can be. Good stuff.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 4, 2007)

Gryphonette said:


> God bless Pastor Piper.
> 
> He's right as right can be. Good stuff.




I think he plows hard and plows deep, he jumps in with both hands and feet.
Yet, some think he is shallow, I don't get it.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2007)

Paul G. Woods said:


> Yet, some think he is shallow, I don't get it.



Ah, Paul, that's a load of.....


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Aug 4, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Ah, Paul, that's a load of.....


----------

